# Any Xmas train photos taken or around the tree yet?



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Just see if any one has taken any photos of there trains around the tree or any to show how you set up for a Christmas trains scenes. * 









*Happy holidays to all from the Santa fe & butthead Cove R.R. . Ceo Noel & Jane*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Not yet but stay tune for the event. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

What..............


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Got it running right now, 1932 era Lionel 259E in a set with four wheel freight cars...has been in the family (excluding one car) since new.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 10 Dec 2010 06:55 PM 
What..............











Looks Great Nick!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*We got ours up yesterday... "Course still not done."....and ya...had to put a train around the tree for the grand kids & me.* 










*Nice looking tree Nick... I knew you could do it... I can always depend on you showing your tree.... laf...  








*


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 10 Dec 2010 08:27 PM 
Got it running right now, 1932 era Lionel 259E in a set with four wheel freight cars...has been in the family (excluding one car) since new.










... *Got any photos of it, Spule*.........








*Boy.. when i was a kid i had a Standard Gage American Flyer pass Elect trains set with just an oval of track.. Sure miss it now..

*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

This is the one i want for the Rec room,

But as you all know i dont drink that much Beer..


















Maybe some of you people can help a Brother out,

And send me your empties............









And your Tree looks great Noel........ Merry Xmas All....


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Nick, I like your _train _of thought! Great tree!







It's not a picture but here is a video of our tree...

This is the very first run of my ruby ( first live steam ever too) last night. The flame was blowing into the smoke box so I had to make a air intake damper then it ran like clockwork! Don't know that I'll do too much running under the tree, at least once more with a train. They are messy little buggers.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Our family Christmas Card from a few years ago...











Yes, the centenary was functional. I referred to it as *Live Electric*.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok here ya go. Finally got it up and running. Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Randy, 
1st time I have seen Live Steam run under a Christmas Tree.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark... If that's a live Xmas tree and he has live plants in the house, It should be good for it to keep moisture in it from the steam.. and steam oil for wooden floors to keep shiniy after wipe down.. or maybe take the coating off....... laf..
Neat video... Gose to show you ... they can run anywhere..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

No trains around Christmas tree here, too big for the teeny tiny tree we have!, but NOEL, see below, if you remember how I tole you to do this (I know you din't) if you did you could do this??????????????













Now don't ya wish you would have membered???????? 


from me to you, from over der and back agin!!! Hah LOL Regal WORKIN HERE AND DER NOW!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 11 Dec 2010 02:42 PM 
This is the one i want for the Rec room,

But as you all know i dont drink that much Beer..


















Maybe some of you people can help a Brother out,

And send me your empties............









And your Tree looks great Noel........ Merry Xmas All....










Nick

You buy the beer and I'm sure we can get a group together to empty the bottles for you.

Spread the Joy Nick.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 12 Dec 2010 11:54 AM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 11 Dec 2010 02:42 PM 
This is the one i want for the Rec room,

But as you all know i dont drink that much Beer..


































Maybe some of you people can help a Brother out,

And send me your empties............









And your Tree looks great Noel........ Merry Xmas All....









rlvette said...........................
Nick

You buy the beer and I'm sure we can get a group together to empty the bottles for you.

Spread the Joy Nick.








Nick.....

We helping you with a added train to go with the tree.." Ya we know it not a NYC train." 

So send full bottles to us to empty and will send back all S.A.P. for your tree.









We even added an extra pulg in for extra lights and transfromer for track power.... hahahaha
Yes NICK... Spread the Joy.....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Fellas,

I knew i could count on you guys...........









Noel nice Xmas Gifs .............


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh.. Nick ..Thinking of you.........You notice Saftey first.... UL appr. on string of lights.. hahahahaha


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Nick, wonder how long Noel left em on the tree before he converted em to his pass car lighting!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

In November Ann & I had our barrel railway on display at Rail-Ex n Wellington. This is an annual model railway exhibition. We have had our barrel at exhibitions for five years now. Depending on the time of year we dress the barrel to suit. Youngsters really enjoy the smallnes of the display and most have their photos taken by parents or grand parents




























We get a kick out of the kids' enjoyment 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

For the first time in about 20 years we have set the tree up in our family room rather than the living room. It worked better that way when our sons were growing up, so we figure that it might work for when our grandsons visit this time of year when it is chilly.










I call this year's display the Island of Misfit Buildings, because I used mostly failed experiments from my foam-backed building flats inspired by Carl Arendt's site. Maybe the scale was wrong, or they just didn't look right on my shelf railway. The only real full-dimensional building seen here is the Korber Elmer Station doing duty as North Pole Station. The White Tower at left helps me to remember the White Tower hamburger joint near the rock and roll dance hall I frequented as a teenager back in the early '60s. The red building towards the back commemorates Perpetual Agony Grammar School, my alma mater.











All of my grandsons are Polar Express fans so I looked on the Internet and found a picture of Billy's House, the one on the wrong side of the tracks in the film. I mounted it on foam, cut it out, and then let my oldest grandson finish it off with some touch-up paint to make it better blend into the snowy scene. Turned out pretty well for a misfit building.

That is my LGB Forney on duty, but the USA S-4 also runs sometimes.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

I came across this video that I remember watching, this on a 12 inch Black & White TV in the 50ths.. 


If you have any little ones and get a chance .. Set them down and let them watch an old Christmas story.. 




Around the end of the video when the kids start opening there present.. I'm sure that's train in front of the tree looks like Jerry Barn Zepher. 


_*Merry Chirstmas to all.*_


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Another one that about trains for little Boys and Girls.. Tk's to Mik post .... Neat short video.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 11 Dec 2010 01:32 PM 


Posted By Spule 4 on 10 Dec 2010 08:27 PM 
Got it running right now, 1932 era Lionel 259E in a set with four wheel freight cars...has been in the family (excluding one car) since new.










... *Got any photos of it, Spule*.........








*Boy.. when i was a kid i had a Standard Gage American Flyer pass Elect trains set with just an oval of track.. Sure miss it now..

*


Will try, and I would love to find a way to post the 16mm home movies of it going round the tree in 1940/41.

But somehow, another car has come and a 253e has also joined the fold....there is one in the vid you have posted.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, here is one from last year:


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

I’ve been thinking about just moving all the furniture out of the living room for a few weeks and setting the trains up in the living room one last time. To heck with the tree, I’d rather play with the trains.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Running On30 can not run Live Steam 1:20.3 in the Family Room anymore....LOL[/b]


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

_Why







_[/b] [/b]
[/b]
_Now what did you do.................... laf._[/b] [/b] [/b]
[/b]
Nice photo scene even if it like us , track powerd.







[/b]
See.. no burnt fingers.. hahahaha.[/b]
[/b]







Merry Christmas[/b]
[/b]
[/b]
[/b]
[/b]


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Tree ain't up yet but track is laid and Santa's working. 


















Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy 
I think you are onto something here. No needles to deal with and nothing to tempt the cat to climb!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been meaning to post pictures of our tree and the train underneath (an LGB Stainz with two Zillertal Beer barrel cars.) along with the Lionel track I put up in the basement. That old Lionel 2055 really smokes like crazy with the MTH Christmas Scented fluid!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

He must have smoked up the place pretty good to get band from running the LS under the tree. Later RJD


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

In the summer of 2009 I found a prewar O27 Lionel Torpedo freight set that was almost identical to my first train set. The set is older than I am, because it had to be 1941 production or earlier, and I was born 12/14/1945. I now try to recreate the late 1940s or early 1950s under our tree. The display includes a Marx Girard whistling station and Plasticville items from that era.










Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember them well.. I use to lay on the floor in the front of our Radio in the living room at night and in my hand was a Lionel cat. ( A boys dream book.)
A friend of mine got a train (a few years later) for Xmas.
It was a O-27, with difference frt. cars, but same eng... Boy was the coupler hard to un- hook. I think after 1947 or so, they came out with there auto knuckle couplers.

Nice tree and train scene.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Noel; 

I decided to use KLine track, as it is better for the rug, but the rest of the items are from the same era. I still remember the Allstate (rebranded Marx) trains from Sears, the trains in the Western Auto Christmas catalogs, and the wonderful train displays at various department and hardware stores. In 1955, I graduated to an American Flyer Blue Comet set, and stayed with Flyers until I moved to Roanoke, VA. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 17 Dec 2010 07:10 AM 
Thanks Noel; 

I decided to use KLine track, as it is better for the rug, but the rest of the items are from the same era. I still remember the Allstate (rebranded Marx) trains from Sears, the trains in the Western Auto Christmas catalogs, and the wonderful train displays at various department and hardware stores. In 1955, I graduated to an American Flyer Blue Comet set, and stayed with Flyers until I moved to Roanoke, VA. 

Yours, 
David Meashey 
Dave M. 
You brought back memeorys...My folks couldn't aford a Lional or A.F. but our Firestone store down town in 1947 had a Xmas add in the Sacramento Bee new paper of a Allstate (Ya. Marx ) train set with 20 pc of streight tracks in the set. 
Boy... no body got that much track with any sets.. Made other trains set look bad with that add... 
I think if i remember right it was $9.95 and I had to do a lot of talking to even get my Dad and Mon to go and look at it. 
In tho days we had to take the Street car to town due to we lived on the far east side of town. So was not a every day trip to town.

Like you, in 1949 my folk got me a American Flyer Penn. K-4 with three Red New Haven pass car.. Boy what a difference .. Two rail wow.. laf.. 

Tks for going back in time. Things sure are difference now and no more store windows to watch trains at Xmas time. Very sad for the little ones..


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The putz of Christmas past....
http://www.papatedsplace.com/

you gotta see the pix.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow that was a really cool web site Allen,

Brings back a few memories of pictures my Mom and Dad use to show us every year of when they grew up.

They really used way to much garland back then and the trees were REALLY WIDE........... but cool.......


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The music wouldn't attach :/ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEUFMN_142E


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

I didnt get a still photo but heres a quick video of it from Youtube:



Happy hollidays all !


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

MIK; 

Thanks for the link to the putz site. When we lived in Allentown, the local paper loved to have Pennsylvania Dutch jokes and cartoons in its copy. One time near Christmas, they ran a cartoon showing an old gentleman placing a toy pig on his train display. The caption read "Grandpa Butz puts a Wutz on the putz." I don't understand a lot of Platz Deutsch, but I got that one. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

This year the Diesel Queen and I set up my Dad's old NYC Lionel. My grandfather bought it for my father back in the late forties or early fifties. Dad used to set it up under the tree in our old house when we were kids. I blew a little dust off of it and she ran just like new!!








I think she looks good for her age!!


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting that @ dieseldude That really takes me back. My uncle used to have an "O" gauge Loinel 20th Century Limited that he ran on his indoor layout back when I was a little kid.. Maybe 1954 or so..? Have a happy Holliday !


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By railcandy on 19 Dec 2010 09:45 AM 
I didnt get a still photo but heres a quick video of it from Youtube:



Happy hollidays all ! 
God, i do luv the D and H Paint scheme on the GP-38s

I really need to get a PR of them

But i think im out of room


Looks good on 4ft Dia track


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Quick note to @ Nick. Thanks but the circle under that tree is a 5' one. The USAT GP-38 wont run on the 4', even the 5 is awful tight for it. Happy Hollidays Nick !


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Tree's up, lights on and decorated. Added a BRIGHT Disney train to chase Santa or vice versa.








Santa is track powered, Disney is battery. 



















Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never had a train around the tree before but this thread inspired me to do so! It also gave my boy, Eric a chance to run some of his rolling stock (it turns out that a K-27 and seven AMS passenger cars don't _quite_ fit around the tree!) Merry Christmas to all and a very Happy New Year!!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*That's what it's all about Steve.. Running a train under the tree. *[/i] 

*This has been handed down where even Kids use to pushed a wooden and old cast iron trains around the tree. * 
*Did you know that even Lionel made a Pink train set for the girls in the Fifty or Sixtys........*
[/i]

*There is a lot of nice Photos here and thanks for sharing, and we enjoy seeing your tree and trains.....*[/i]

*Yup........Trains under a tree like most did........ many, many years ago.*[/i]

*Merry Christmas & Happy New Year 








*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really some great pics from all you folks. Sure brings back some memories back when I was a kid and had Lionel under the tree. It has been a tradition in our family for as long as I can remember. Hope you all have a Merry Christmas. Later RJD


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a bit carried away and a simple once around the tree grew to consume most of the living room!










Happy New Year's to all!

Best,
TJ


----------

